#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

IIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Click Here:
*
IIT Hyderabad Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*IIT Hyderabad Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Hyderabad Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Hyderabad Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4151

*OPPH*
166

*OB*
2079

*OBPH*
163

*SC*
1089

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
505

*STPH*
NA





*IIT Hyderabad Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringEngineering Science
*IIT Hyderabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* 
*Tuition fee:* Rs.62,500 (Initial deposit of Rs.25,000/- for accepting offer of admission will be adjusted against the tuition fee.)*Caution Deposit:* Rs. 10,000 (One time payment. Refundable at the end of the programme)*Admission Fee:* Rs. 5,000 (One time payment, non-refundable)*Deposit for Text books:* Rs. 1,500 (Per Semester for first three semesters, refundable at the end of the programme)
*IIT Hyderabad Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
Rs. 10,400 per semester (For Boys on sharing basis)
Rs. 10,625 per semester(For Girls on single occupancy)
( Water & Electric Charges to be adjusted against actual)

*IIT Hyderabad Placements 2012:*
*SR.NO.*
*COMPANY NAME*
*EE*
*ME*
*CE*
*CS*
*CH*
*MSE*
*TOTAL*

1
DRDO
8
13

1


22

2
MAHINDRA SATYAM
5
8
4



17

3
NET APP



9


9

4
PAYPAL
4


5


9

5
MSIT



6


6

6
COGNIZANT
3


2


5

7
BANK OF INDIA
1
3

1


5

8
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA

5




5

9
FLIPKART
1
2

1


4

10
RAMKY


2

2

4

11
MFINO
3


1


4

12
BPCL

4




4

13
INFOSYS



3


3

14
HP
1


2


3

15
NVIDIA
2


1


3

16
IMAGINATION TECHNOLOGY
1


2


3

17
MERCEDES BENZ R&D INDIA

1


2

3

18
3DPLM

3




3

19
INFOTECH
2
1




3

20
MICROSOFT



2


2

21
ID POLYCOMM

1

1


2

22
CYPRESS



2


2

23
XILINX
2





2

24
POWER WAVE TECHNOLOGIES
2





2

25
AUSTRIAMICROSYSTEMS
1





1

26
FUTURESFIRST



1


1

27
REDPINE SIGNALS
1





1

28
WORK APPLICATION(JAPAN,INTERNATIONAL)



1


1

29
AMAZON



1


1

30
HCL INFORMATICS
1





1

31
BANK OF AMERICA

1




1

32
TCS – R&D
1





1

33
RGUKT





1
1

34
SOFTJIN
1





1





*IIT Hyderabad Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* IIT Hyderabad is part of history in the making. We, the faculty, students and staff are creating a new institute, an institute, which in due course of time will make an indelible mark in education and research. Though we are young, we have a great vision, agility, commitment and energy to create an innovative education and research environment that will be the envy of all. Through our deeds we shall be the catalysts for change in our local environs as well as the rest of India and the world. In a very short time, just about a year, IIT Hyderabad has made significant strides. IIT Hyderabad admitted the first batch of 111 B.Tech. students, and started functioning on August 20, 2008. Three departments, CSE, EE & ME were initiated. The first year had its highs and lows but was an exciting period that will be etched in the minds of the pioneer batch. In January 2009, IIT Hyderabad admitted 11 PhD students. On February, 27, 2009, the foundation stone of IIT Hyderabad was laid by Smt. Sonia Gandhi, Hon’ble Chairperson of UPA. For the 2009-10 academic year, IITH will be admitting 120 B.Tech. students, 35 M.Tech. students and 10-15 Ph.D. students.
Though young, IITH celebrated all the student activities, and held a cultural program, ELAN. A few students received international scholarships and some are interning in Japan. IITH received nearly 1700 faculty applications in 10 departments. We are aggressively recruiting faculty and building up a highly qualified manpower. From the very first year IITH has embarked on research and development; it received 2 funded projects: One on “Development of High Energy Density Li-on Batteries for Mobile Applications” jointly with International Advanced Research Centre for Powder Metallurgy and New Materials (ARCI). The second is a joint project with Kieo University and University of Tokyo on “Information Network for Natural Disaster Mitigation and Recovery”. IITH, through its Master Plan, has embarked on creating a signature campus which will provide the ambience for fostering inventions and innovations. A campus, that will possess the scale beyond existing IITs. We would like to express our gratitude to the mentor IIT, namely, IIT Madras, for outstanding support at all levels. The above achievements have been possible through the energies invested by IITM at IITH. For this we express our special thanks to Prof. Ananth, Director, IIT Madras.


*Central library*:The department of Liberal Arts at IIT Hyderabad is a leading center for the study of a highly diverse range of subjects including Cultural Studies, Economics, English (Literature and Language), and Psychology. Academic programs such as Social Anthropology, International Relations, and Media and Fine Arts are soon to be integrated into the existing structure. While its primary focus remains world class research in the fields of humanities and social sciences, the department is also deeply committed to teaching innovative and intellectually stimulating courses to undergraduate and post graduate students of the institute. In addition, Liberal Arts at IIT Hyderabad places a lot of importance on interdisciplinary collaborations resulting in academic and financial development through projects of national and international importance.


Unique in its constitution and vision, the department of Liberal Arts at IIT Hyderabad strives to pursue excellence in teaching and research to benefit students, academics and the wider society. The department aspires to enrich the academic and creative life of the institute, encourage cutting-edge scholarship, and cultivate a deeper understanding of humanity at large. 

*IIT Hyderabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
This part of life at IITH is filled with fun only – and a frisk of study (when exams are on). Two students share a single room, which has enough space for 2 beds, 2 study tables and chairs, and 2 Godrej almirahs. The Dining Hall is adjacent to the boys’ hostel, which serves arguably the best food amongst all the IIT’s. The hostels are brand new – renovated from the old buildings of the Ordnance Factory to the present state.


The boys’ hostel has a TV room – used quite a lot, especially in the evenings. Students go crazy over football and cricket (especially IPL) matches, creating a stadium like environment with supporters of various teams. People are always on high-adrenaline here. A Table-Tennis room is also one of the most frenzied rooms of the hostel. Apart from this, there is also a game room where students usually are seen playing carrom, chess and other indoor games.. We also have a computer room…has 5 well configured computers which people can use for whatever the purpose. Then there is a reading room – it is the only place that actually has the study “ambience” – quiet, well lit environment. This is also the place where all the newspapers are also kept daily for student use. There is also ” The lil’ place” – a small store located in the Dining Hall where one can buy cold drinks, chips, and other snacks. There is also a stationery store beside the student activities coordinator (SAC) room. The SAC room is where students can go if they need to sort out any personal or other issues or just talking about any ideas for activities. One also enjoys outdoor sports in a different barbaric manner…we play football, volleyball and cricket with vigor on a small field in front of the Dining Hall. It’s great playing football at whatever the time( it is lit by some vapor lamps) at the field which we like to call – New Trafford. The girls’ hostel also has a TV and a computer for use by the girls. There was a table tennis table available there this past year but due to not much usage, it was moved to the institute. There is a badminton net available outside the faculty guest house which can be used by the girls if they wanted to.

*IIT Hyderabad Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Hyderabad,Andhra Pradesh, INDIA.

*IIT Hyderabad Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie ICFAIIST Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facil Vasavi College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JNTU College Of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facili Osmania University College of Engineering Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

